# hey can I be a mod?



## EricNoah

In the d20 publisher forum?


----------



## Mark

Sounds like someone wants to keep his hand in the "Free Stuff" barrel... *winkies*

Seriously, sklof, what an excellent idea!


----------



## Felonious Ntent

We all new this day would come. Eric must have been driven nuts not having any mod powers after handing over EN to Morrus.
But he still feels the twitch and needs to sate his adiction. Buit what happends when the D2o publisher forum is not enough to sate his addiction?


----------



## Vuron

I wouldn't want to be a mod unless I could delete at least one poster a day!


----------



## Felonious Ntent

Who would you start with?


----------



## Vuron

You!


----------



## Darkness

In the d20 publishers forum, E? You're a masochist, right?! These guys are _mean_!


----------



## Jdvn1

... So spam bots are going to be ruining normal threads now? At least it's probably just therads in Meta.


----------



## Crothian

Can I be a mod?  I want to ban Rel!!


----------



## Agamon

Sheesh, the nerve.  What makes EricNoah guy think he can be a mod??


----------



## Starman

Felonious Ntent said:
			
		

> We all new this day would come. Eric must have been driven nuts not having any mod powers after handing over EN to Morrus.
> But he still feels the twitch and needs to sate his adiction. Buit what happends when the D2o publisher forum is not enough to sate his addiction?




I'm sure that this is all going to lead to an epic, world-shattering battle not only for control of ENWorld, but for control of all earth. 

They may have been friends here:





But soon their hatred will consume them as they battle for real ultimate power.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Can I be a mod?  I want to ban Rel!!



 Don't we all...?


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> Can I be a mod?  I want to ban Rel!!




Does he even post here anymore?


----------



## EricNoah

Wow, that's a blast from the past!  At first I thought someone had managed to crack my account!


----------



## el-remmen

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Can I be a Mod?




Sure, just get a Vespa and listen to the Who.


----------



## Rel

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Does he even post here anymore?




I hear he doesn't even read the site anymore!


----------



## DaveMage

Rel said:
			
		

> I hear he doesn't even read the site anymore!




That's what I thought.


----------



## Greylock

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That's what I thought.




It's like he never even existed.

Kinda creepy.

Sorta like the Noah guy.


----------



## Rel

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That's what I thought.




But I've also heard that sometimes he swoops in out of nowhere and BANS somebody.  Somebody with an enormous post count usually.


----------



## BOZ

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a blast from the past!  At first I thought someone had managed to crack my account!




how can we be sure they haven't?  are you the *real* eric noah?


----------



## Jdvn1

BOZ said:
			
		

> how can we be sure they haven't?  are you the *real* eric noah?



 Will the real Eric Noah please stand up?

... And then take a picture of it and post it on here? We won't know otherwise.


----------



## DaveMage

Rel said:
			
		

> But I've also heard that sometimes he swoops in out of nowhere and BANS somebody.  Somebody with an enormous post count usually.




*shakes head*

Poor Crothian....


----------



## Starman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Will the real Eric Noah please stand up?
> 
> ... And then take a picture of it and post it on here? We won't know otherwise.




Of course, the picture must include something that only the real Eric Noah would have, something like a Hot Italian Beef sign.


----------



## EricNoah

Oh now you've done it.  This should be pretty convincing.  Note the hat, the mug, and the cheesy smile ... only one guy could arrange all of that!


----------



## Eridanis

I dunno... the old-logo Nutkinland hat and the old-logo 3E News Page mug... maybe Eric from the past has lept forward in time to take over Eric' account...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eridanis said:
			
		

> I dunno... the old-logo Nutkinland hat and the old-logo 3E News Page mug... maybe Eric from the past has lept forward in time to take over Eric' account...



 Or could it be that EricNoah has been taken over by a spambot that hacked into the PhP?   That could explain his old thread being threadcromanced by his spambot minions.  He has become the _Queen_ spambot!


----------



## Jdvn1

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Oh now you've done it.  This should be pretty convincing.  Note the hat, the mug, and the cheesy smile ... only one guy could arrange all of that!



 Sorry, the picture doesn't match the avatar. It's obviously fake.


----------



## Piratecat

Well, I think we'll make him a moderator -- but only if he promises to help healthily, fly right and eat old ladies across the street.

No, wait -- strike that.  Reverse it.


----------



## Starman

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Reverse it.




Street the across old ladies eat and, right fly, healthily help to promises he if only but?

I'm conflabberwoozled.


----------



## EricNoah

Um, wow -- someone did make me a mod.  I see all sorts of ghosts of deleted threads.  At least in meta.  Maybe that's the solution -- make everyone a mod!


----------



## DaveMage

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Maybe that's the solution -- make everyone a mod!




We'd all ban each other - there'd be no one left....


----------



## hong

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Um, wow -- someone did make me a mod.  I see all sorts of ghosts of deleted threads.






Spoiler



Little was EricNoah prepared for the twist ending that M. Night Sya Sharya Shahahamalan had written for him.


----------



## EricNoah

hong said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Little was EricNoah prepared for the twist ending that M. Night Sya Sharya Shahahamalan had written for him.




I prefer "shama-lama-ding-dong" myself.


----------



## Agamon

"I see dead threads..."


----------



## Agamon

DaveMage said:
			
		

> We'd all ban each other - there'd be no one left....




That would be a fun game.  Last one standing wins the internet.


----------



## Rel

Agamon said:
			
		

> That would be a fun game.  Last one standing wins the internet.




He who bans first, bans last.


----------



## Nyaricus

Felonious Ntent said:
			
		

> Who would you start with?



people who ask this question are always the first to die.



			
				Vuron said:
			
		

> You!



see?


----------



## ThirdWizard

I posted on a board once where everyone was a mod. We all edited each others posts to make each other say stupid things, but then people stopped posting for some reason, so it kinda peetered out. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## glass

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> I posted on a board once where everyone was a mod. We all edited each others posts to make each other say stupid things



Isn't that called 'wikipedia'?   


glass.


----------

